# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Flying Fox Vs SAE Vs False Siamensis

## Enoran

Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchus Kalopterus), SAE (Crossocheilus Siamensis) False Siamensis (Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata) ...

Hi, do you ever mix these guys ups ?

I just got one recently and I'm pretty sure its the flying fox which is something I'm looking for since one of my aquarium book suggest it to be too good to be true; tolerant of others, will consume some algae and an overall hardy fish ...

That is until I chance upon this website: http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/
which seems to suggest the Crossocheilus Siamensis as the better community fish and the Flying Fox can be pesky when mature ...  :Sad: 

Hereby, asking for some practical information and experiences  :Smile:

----------


## DanGoh59

Most Fish literature will recommend the SAE as the most effective 
fish tank Algae cleaner. One easy recognition mark for this fish as
compared with the rest of its cousins is that its black stripe extends
all the way to the end of its tail.

My personal experience with the SAE:

1) Greedy fish. Will eat anything that you feed the rest of the fish
in your tank. This will tend to diminish its effectiveness as an
Algae cleaner. For an effective clean, you would probably have
to starve it for a few days and then unleash it in the tank.

2) Big size. This fish can grow to a very large size. I remember some
gigantic specimens in Sam Yick's tanks at Pet Safari back then.
Unless you have a big tank or like things big, you might want to
take note. This is one of the reasons why I prefer Otos. Cuter  :Grin: 

3) Removal. Had a nightmare removing this fish in my 4 ft planted tank.
Fast and tricky fish. Eventually succeeded by mounting a Night Raid 
operation when they are less active. 

Hoped the above is useful.

----------


## Enoran

Thanks Bro ... Any aggression from your SAE ?? My solitary flying fox is already showing some mild aggression despite only being an inch and half long.

----------


## DanGoh59

They are very active fish and as mentioned could be overly active and "aggressive" especially when food is available.

----------


## Morgan01

> Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchus Kalopterus), SAE (Crossocheilus Siamensis) False Siamensis (Epalzeorhynchus sp. or Garra taeniata) ...


pictures in the above order...confusing enough?  :Wink: 

SAEalike.jpg

----------


## Enoran

> pictures in the above order...confusing enough?


Am pretty sure too the fish at the extreme left is the Epalzeorhynchus Kalopterus (the one i bought), the other 2 however, both resembles the Crossocheilus Siamensis to me. :P

Found this really splendid site with some cool pictures of the 3 plus the CAE, http://hi.baidu.com/wwwz9/blog/item/...2b17ec500.html.
Apologies to those who can't read Chinese, though ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Enoran

As i read through some of the past and related threads/post, I realize that differentiating the SAE, Flying Fox or the CAE wasn't that awfully difficult as long as one identifies some of the key features like the colors of the fins etc ...

Its the confusion of the common names that seems to be the problem. The "Real" SAE was also refer to as the Siamese Flying Fox as opposed to the "Real" Flying Fox. Add the "Fake" SAE in there and there you have it, one big confusion.

----------


## bossteck

I was told that SAE have the black line going into their caudal fin, whereas Flying fox would have the black line stopping just short of their caudal fins.

----------


## Viper007

Wow interesting find... To me as long as they eat algea I'm happy liao. :Grin:

----------


## Enoran

> I was told that SAE have the black line going into their caudal fin, whereas Flying fox would have the black line stopping just short of their caudal fins.


Boss, actually the Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus ) also has the black line beyond the body through to the caudal fin .

Another informative link ...
http://www.petresources.net/fish/article/sae.html

----------


## bossteck

Thanks for correction. So it seems I have confused the flying fox with the false SAE  :Smile:

----------


## Enoran

Anyone knows the growth rate of the Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus) ??

----------


## aquoz

Hi there

I have two SAE to give away for free. True Crossocheilus siamensis I believe. Healthy and peaceful. My tank of 50L grew too small now for them. Pickup for free at Pasir Panjang Road.

Aquoz :-)

----------


## bettafantastic

> Hi there
> 
> I have two SAE to give away for free. True Crossocheilus siamensis I believe. Healthy and peaceful. My tank of 50L grew too small now for them. Pickup for free at Pasir Panjang Road.
> 
> Aquoz :-)


 If you are giving away the fish you should type in the aquarium related markatplace :Smile:

----------


## aquoz

can't type in the marketplace. cause I am "junior"?

----------

